# Sweet and Spicy Elk Jerky in the MES



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Mr Husker had the meat already sliced and ready for seasoning (I use Hi Country-this time Sweet and Spicy), then into a vacuum bag and 24 hours in the fridge.













	

		
			
		

		
	
, 

Sorry about the pic quality-outside and phone camera. I use the non stick skewers and hang them by s-hooks off the racks. Smoking this with Cherry. 







And 7.5 hours later we have jerky!

Thanks for looking


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

Your killing me.

Looks mighty fine


----------



## big casino (Jan 30, 2012)

That looks tastey, I just made some beef jerky 1stt time for me, I wish I would have added something sweet to my spicey ones!

awesome Job!


----------



## michsmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

That jerkey looks awsome


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful color!  Bet they were fantastic!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you all! I haven't made beef jerky yet...always elk, venison, duck or goose!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2012)

Excellent looking jerky!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you Al


----------



## kadoka (Feb 4, 2012)

SmokinHusker, Hows that goose jerky turn out? Always lookin for something to do with those breasts. Love huntin them but can't find a good way to eat em.


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 4, 2012)

awesome looking jerky !!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you Jrod.
 


Kadoka said:


> SmokinHusker, Hows that goose jerky turn out? Always lookin for something to do with those breasts. Love huntin them but can't find a good way to eat em.




I started making duck and goose jerky before I did elk and venison. I have always used these two: http://www.hicountry.com/spices-jerky-goose-duck.html  ,

http://www.hicountry.com/spices-jerky-game-bird.html  . I recently used some of the flavors for wild game from there also with everyone liking the jerky. Anyone that has had the goose and duck jerky have a hard time knowing that it is goose and duck. I smoke it the same as I do for the elk and venison. 

Hubby goes duck and goose hunting every year in Nebraska (where he's originally from). We have marinated and wrapped bacon on the breasts and grilled them with good results as well. While the guys are waterfowl hunting, they chunk them up, marinate, dredge in pancake mix and fry for appetizers as well.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 5, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHHRRRRGGGG................AWESOME ELK

I would stoop to using an MES for some dat Elk  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Did you see all the goose i did last year? Was like 100 lbs of jerky, sausage. Got really burnt on making it.....YIKES


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow it looks good . looks that i will have to do some biltong soon.


----------



## debbie1105 (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks awesome!  I don't have access to any wild fowl or game meat, etc.  Kinda wish I did though.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you! My boyfriend is an avid waterfowl hunter as well as his dad, and a few other friends of his. They go every year to Nebraska. We both big game hunt here in Colorado. Last fall I shot a mule deer buck and a cow elk. Sure helps with the grocery bill!


----------



## rich- (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to ask your opinion on your jerky. I have made many batches of jerky, both deer and beef, I have always laid my jerky meat on my smoke racks flat, but I see you and others hang your jerky meat vertical.

Do you feel there is better smoke penetration with the meat hanging or do you feel it makes  little or no difference?

I will hang mine the next time I make jerky, but I am in the middle of moving from Tacoma, to Ocean Shores, wa. so it will be at least August before I can set my smoking machine up again.

Thanks Rich


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

When I started making jerky, I laid it on the racks and I would have to turn it and rotate the racks for it to dry evenly.

By hanging, I don't have to rotate it or turn it obviously and it dries evenly. As far as smoke penetration, I don't know if it make a difference or not.

I can get 6 skewers hanging on a rack with 8-12 strips of meat per skewer without them touching. The smaller pieces of meat I just lay on the top rack. 

I bought the non stick skewers at the Wally World over in Kitchen wares and I think they were 4/$1.98 and got stainless steel S hooks at the hardware store. 

I slide the strips on the skewers, then just hang them in the smoker. When it's done, I take them all off and slide all the jerky off the skewer at one time!

Good luck with the move! I know it's a pain...we're looking at upgrading to a bigger house and I'm not looking forward to it at all!


----------



## ats32 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now that looks excellent!

I haven't noticed a difference in making jerky by laying it on the rack of hanging it besides hanging it creates more real estate for more jerky!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you! Hanging does make more room to an extent...I usually only hang from the top and third racks.  When I was laying it on the racks I noticed that if I didn't turn it over, where the jerky made contact with the rack didn't dry as well.


----------



## smokeater207 (Jun 6, 2012)

Mmmm that looks delicious!! I love the flavor the elk has naturally!! Really hard to come by game meat like that where I'm from!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you! Yep I don't remember seeing too many elk there!


----------



## jammo (Nov 21, 2012)

I see you smoked for 7.5 hours but at what temp please.

Allen


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 31, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Mr Husker had the meat already sliced and ready for seasoning (I use Hi Country-this time Sweet and Spicy), then into a vacuum bag and 24 hours in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What a great idea using the metal skewers !!* I have been using the bamboo shish kabob ones and didn't even think about using the metal ones. I have metal ones just like the ones pictured in your post and am going to give them a try next time. Thanks !


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 3, 2013)

jam46 said:


> I see you smoked for 7.5 hours but at what temp please.
> 
> Allen


Good question, I am looking to give some venison jerky a try and any help is mucho appreciated!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 4, 2013)

cfoxtrot said:


> jam46 said:
> 
> 
> > I see you smoked for 7.5 hours but at what temp please.
> ...


Sorry guys...I didn't get an email notification that this had been posted. 

I'm smoking in an MES40 and it generally takes me 7 hours to smoke it. I "thread" it on non stick skewers and then hang those horizontal on each end with small S hooks from the first and third racks from the top of the smoker. 

I start at 110*-120* with no smoke to dry the jerky for about an 1-1.5 hrs, bump temp to 130*-140* for 2.5-3 hrs with smoke, bump temp to 150*-160* (I also continue with smoke until it runs out) to finish it off (usually another 2-3 hrs), but no higher than 170*. I start checking it using the bend test (you should be able to bend it without breaking and have white fibers showing) after about 5 hrs on the smaller/thinner pieces and periodically check the remainder until it's done.

Here's another thread that I did

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123611/elk-jerky-again


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 4, 2013)

I am just setting up my GOSM for hanging jerky and other meats, what a great idea for the skewers! I have a ton of them in our camp gear! Thanks!


----------



## cfoxtrot (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks again for all the great info, checked out your link to you other jerky post and it

all looks great!


----------



## ken fischer (Jan 5, 2013)

What do you use to make it look glossy? I made a batch o venison today and it look like a old leather belt.


----------

